# Moth - slurp!



## orionmystery (Feb 9, 2012)

Asota sp (Erebidae, Aganainae) - usually associated with Ficus spp.

ID credit: Roger Kendrick (hkmoths)




IMG_0253 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_0244 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_0263 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_0260 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

All with 40D, MP-E65, MT-24EX and DIY Concave Diffuser: MT24EX concave diffuser quick update | Up Close with Nature


----------



## jriepe (Feb 9, 2012)

Seems like everytime I look at your shots I can't keep from saying WOW!  Super shots indeed.

Jerry


----------



## arkipix1001 (Feb 9, 2012)

great shots....


----------



## nmoody (Feb 9, 2012)

Cant say I ever saw a moth up so close.... they kinda look cuddly....


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 9, 2012)

These are great.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 9, 2012)

wow... beautiful! I bet I know what lens you used too!  lol! That is the one lens that might make me buy a Canon someday! lol!


----------



## orionmystery (Feb 10, 2012)

jriepe said:


> Seems like everytime I look at your shots I can't keep from saying WOW!  Super shots indeed.
> 
> Jerry


 


arkipix1001 said:


> great shots....


 


nmoody said:


> Cant say I ever saw a moth up so close.... they kinda look cuddly....


 


EIngerson said:


> These are great.


 


cgipson1 said:


> wow... beautiful! I bet I know what lens you used too!  lol! That is the one lens that might make me buy a Canon someday! lol!



Thank you, Jerry, arkipix1001, nmoody, Eric, Charlie!

Charlie - LOL..yes...MP-E65...i use this for my full flash shot and the 150 for natural light shots.


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Feb 12, 2012)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## orionmystery (Feb 13, 2012)

Thunder_o_b said:


> Very nice indeed.



Thanks,  Thunder_o_b.


----------

